# Overreach boots on the back?



## Seahorse (27 February 2010)

Call me old fashioned but what is it with wearing overreach boots on the back legs/feet?
I went to our local tack shop to buy some OR boots the other day and the lady asked me if they were for the front or the back? I said the front of course, you don't put them on the back legs.
But then today on the front of BD magazine there's a pic of a horse with them on all 4 feet!

Could someone please explain to me why!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 February 2010)

I've frequently seen horses with 4 overreach boots at prize givings or when turned out. I guess it's just extra protection for an area, the coronet band, which otherwise would remain uncovered. If a horse is overly excited when turned out or at a prize giving, two additional bell boots could prevent cuts etc.


----------



## Cliqmo (27 February 2010)

My horse was quite close behind and used to knock the inside edge of his coronet band on his back feet, causing a brushing type injury.  It was an awkward sort of place that wasn't protected by sausage boots or conventional brushing boots- however over reach boots did the job perfectly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have subsequently learned that good farriery can overcome this problem, but as an alternative/interim solution this is a popular option 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I understand alot of dressage horses wear them because they are frequently fitted with 'winged' shoes (ie shoes that are flared at the edges so don't fit flush with the hoof like a conventional fit) this is to offer extra support for the foot whilst doing lateral movements etc but means day-to-day they are at extra risk of damaging themeselves


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (27 February 2010)

my 5yo wears them on all 4 for turnout as he suffers with reccurant under the skin infections and its always a coronet band nick that starts it, fingers crossed since he's had boots and over reachs on all four-no problems.

i always put over reaches on all 4 when doing piaffe/passage work too as its so easy for them to step on themselves and yes also 4 for prize givings for the same reason.


----------



## mrdarcy (27 February 2010)

I used to put over reach boots on at the back because my gelding would tread one back leg on another in deep going or when he got a bit tired. Since I went barefoot with him the problem has disappeared - he also doesn't over reach in the conventional way anymore either, which he used to do badly. In fact I don't have to use leg protection on him at all now which is fab.


----------



## RunToEarth (27 February 2010)

I also wear them on the back sometimes as my coloured is very close behind and there are very clear marks on his hooves.


----------



## JessPickle (27 February 2010)

I have before, Pickle managed to cut himself just above his coronet band with his other back foot.  Put them on to allow it to heal.


----------



## Spyda (27 February 2010)

People used to use a sausage boot behind to prevent scuffing behind in a close moving horse, but a pair of bell boots behind protects the whole coronet area. A cut to that area can affect the new hoof growth at the damaged site and take a long time to grow out. If there's a high risk in certain circumstance then I guess it does no harm, does it.


----------



## batty100 (27 February 2010)

I put them on all four as my horse can fling herself sideways in excitement on fun rides etc and has in the past trodden on her coronet - took a whole year for the resulting hole in the hoof to grow out.  Also, when escorting youngsters it helps prevent them from using her as a bumper and then treading on her heels.


----------



## Cop-Pop (27 February 2010)

I put them on the horse when she's travelling


----------



## LadyRascasse (27 February 2010)

my mare used to wear one on her back leg to stop her brushing and standing on her coronet band, farriers advice worked well now he feet are back in shape she doesn't need it.


----------



## RobinHood (27 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
People used to use a sausage boot behind to prevent scuffing behind in a close moving horse 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know this is rather pedantic but it's a bug bear of mine  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. A sausage boot is used in the stable to prevent damage to the elbow from the front shoe when the horse lies down, a horse would struggle to trot and canter whilst wearing one! The boot worn whilst ridden is called a ring boot - amazing how many tack shops have them labelled wrong!


----------



## Spyda (28 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
People used to use a sausage boot behind to prevent scuffing behind in a close moving horse 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know this is rather pedantic but it's a bug bear of mine  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. A sausage boot is used in the stable to prevent damage to the elbow from the front shoe when the horse lies down, a horse would struggle to trot and canter whilst wearing one! The boot worn whilst ridden is called a ring boot - amazing how many tack shops have them labelled wrong! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't worry, I'm equally pedantic!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yes! You are right, of course, that there are two types of ring boot for wear around the pastern. The 'stuffed' sausage boot (the type you refer to for preventing capped elbows) and the 'normal' sausage boot, worn to prevent scuffing behind. I'm 45+ and have always known the small ring boot to be called such. But yes, sometimes also a 'fetlock ring' or 'pastern ring'. But looking on Google (Sausage boots) and eBay this evening (Listings) I think it safe to say the term 'sausage boot', these days, can be used for the small version of the ring boot, as well as its larger 'stuffed' cousin. I guess the moral here is... before we buy either type online we'd better make sure we check which 'sausage boot' we're going to get in the post! LOL.


----------



## kezimac (28 February 2010)

mine stands on herself in trailer and even with travel boots (or tried bandaged) would injure coronet band -so mine has them travelling - and sometimes when schooling she can stand on herself if doing lateral work


----------



## Hollyberry (28 February 2010)

I always use them on the back as my boy is close behind and knocks his feet together sometimes causing problems around the coronet, the boots save him hurting himself.


----------



## Seahorse (28 February 2010)

I guess I'm lucky then that in nearly 28 years of having horses and working with them for 15 years I've never had any need to use them or had any injury which would have been prevented by having them on!

At Bar's we used to put one on a horse while he was on the walker as the rubber flap used to catch his back leg as he was walking round!


----------

